# Small Bathroom



## s2horn (Apr 26, 2007)

We have a small second floor bathroom that we are planning on gutting and starting over with.  We are looking for space saving ideas to make the room not only feel bigger but to make the most of the limited space we have.

We want to keep a tub in here b/c it is the only one in the house.

It is a 5' by 7' (approx) bathroom with the tub at the short end wall to wall. 

Anyone worked with an area this small before?


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome S2Horn:
Yes, it is common to have a bath measuring 5' X 7'. Usually comming from the back wall, there is the tub, water closet (commode) and the lavatory (sink). Each fixture should have 30" of space; obviously yours doesn't. To make more space you could move the commode center to 12" from the tub (as compared with the normal 15"), and use a pedistal or wall hung sink which doesn't claim its full 30" but has open space under it.
A surface mount medicine cabinet with a tri-fold mirror over the sink and a wall cabinet from the tub space to the open door will add a lot of extra storage space. I also have a chrome pole on the back corner of the tub (from Wal-Mart) that has 4 adjustable corner shelves on it for bath soaps and shampoo.
Glenn


----------



## cibula11 (Apr 26, 2007)

Pedestal sink would be best, or if using a vanity have the vanity that is on legs not to the floor.  This gives the effect of open space.   I would go with a pedestal sink in a small space.  

Cabinets hung on wall.  Keep as little as possible on the floor.


----------



## Kerrylib (Apr 26, 2007)

That is exactly same size as our old bathroom we redid.  Had window on back wall in tub/shower area.  My pics show before and the floor in progress.  Somehow I can't find any good ones of the finished project.  

Gutted it to the studs, Cement backer all around except "front" wall where door came in.

Used existing vanity cabinet and over toilet cabinet.  (had replaced them only a few years earlier)

12" square floor tiles

8" x 13" wall tiles all around to about 4ft high"
row of geometric listellos at top and finished off w/ bullnose.

Took the tiles up above window all around in tub area and tiled all around window.  (double hung vinyl window w/ privacy glass on bottom pane)

Replacing the vanity cabinet w/ a pedestal would have opened the space some, but having the storage was important.  This was our primary bathroom.  Second bathroom in basement was little more than functional, not much decor.


----------



## s2horn (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone.  We are in the midst of the pedestal sink vs. storage debate, but the wall mounted cabinets may be a way around that.

kerrylib, your bathroom is almost exactly the same as ours is set up.  Too bad you don't have any of the finished product, I would be very interested to see how it ended up.

I will post stuff as we go along - it won't be too fancy but hopefully we can use the space efficiently.

Stuart.


----------



## MayISee (May 21, 2007)

We have removed flooring, sink & toilet and left bath.
A portion of one wall was removed, just for recessed cabinet.

Our solution for storage:
- Sink with shallow vanity underneath,
      Vanity comes out from wall about 12" - sink overhangs that
- Cabinet above toilet - mirror on doors to assist light and feeling of space
- Recessed Cabinet above sink with side mirrors
   Side mirrors make mirror larger and more functional


----------



## sunninho (May 24, 2007)

I'm gutting both small bathrooms in my condo.  For my master bath I'm  redesigning it in four significant ways to make it more spacious.

1. Installing a corner shower to replace the 5' wall shower.

2. The original vanity, stretching the length of the room from the edge of the shower, is being replaced with a smaller modern-finished vanity with feet and matching narrow shelf.

3. The toilet will be a one-piece design with the two buttons on top for big and small flush to conserve water.

4. The bathroom door is being demo'd to create a 10' entryway.

I hope to have it finished by next week and will share pictures.  Work on the other bathroom will begin after that with a jacuzzi tub, pedestal sink, wall shelves and same toilet as above.

--Sunny


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (May 26, 2007)

Our Ensuite is 6x7 and here are a few pics of what we did to save space but still have storage.


----------



## s2horn (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures Daryl! Your bathroom looks great - I like the over the toilet storage - I think we will be using that to our advantage in order to cut down on the vanity size.

Anyone ever seen a pocket door on a bathroom? I am considering it to save on the door swinging into the room - whether I have the door slide into the wall or just along the wall - I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (May 31, 2007)

We have Pocket doors on each of our Bathrooms. They are a great space saver and in fact I come across them in clients home all the time.
  Keep in mind that you can not have any electrical lines or plumbing on the side of the pocket where the door opens into, There just is no room. also they do make a little sliding noise when you open and close them but I still recommend them for space saving.


----------



## Hyde325 (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone with a home storage issue, particularly in a small bathroom (or even just one with a pedestal sink) should check out this new storage cabinet.  It's hidden behind a picture frame and is so flush to the wall you can't tell it's there.  You can buy it by going to http://www.ConcealedCabinet.com.  Here are some pics:


----------



## Jimbob (Dec 14, 2007)

Never seen anything like that before for sale on the UK market. I would think its relatively easy to install if its a plaster board wall.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Dec 15, 2007)

There are not hard to make either.


----------

